# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  يا دكتور reddish سؤال لو سمحت؟

## طارق حامد

*اخوك يعشق التخصص 
ويحب ان يسال المتخصصين دائما 
فارجو المعذرة ...
هل تعافى راجي تماماً؟
مع الملاحظة انه عاد من مصر سريعا جدا!!
فهل الفترة كانت كافية لعلاج اصابته ؟ 
ام ان هذه الاصابة لم تعالج تماما ويمكن ان تعود مرة اخري 
علمنا اليوم ان راجي قد تمرن بالامس مع الفريق 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مازال راجي في فترة النقاهة
وهو يوالي العلاج التاهيلي
*

----------


## رشيدي

*والله نتمنى ان يكون قد تعافى من الاصابه
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

اخوك يعشق التخصص 
ويحب ان يسال المتخصصين دائما 
فارجو المعذرة ...
هل تعافى راجي تماماً؟
مع الملاحظة انه عاد من مصر سريعا جدا!!
فهل الفترة كانت كافية لعلاج اصابته ؟ 
ام ان هذه الاصابة لم تعالج تماما ويمكن ان تعود مرة اخري 
علمنا اليوم ان راجي قد تمرن بالامس مع الفريق 



القريب الى القلب طارق حامد
لعلك لاحظت انني قد نوهت الى ان راجي مصاب بتمزق الياف العضلة الرباعية 
منذ اخر مباراة في الموسم السابق ...وانه يجب انقاذه من براثن (ماذدا) ومنذ اختياره
للمنتخب ,وانني اعلم ان راجي سافر للقاهرة ومنها الى ماليزيا ثم عاد مرة اخرى للقاهرة 
وانضم لمعسكر المنتخب ....
لو توقف راجي عن التمارين ابان فترة الراحة السلبية واكتفى بتناول مضادات الالتهابات
غير السيترويدية واضاف اليها جلسات اشعة حمراء وموجات قصيرة لكان في كامل عافيته الان
ولربما كنا قد شاهدناه في الديربي الاخير ....
ما تم نشره في الصحف عن اصابة راجي نقلا عن طبيب المقاولين عبارة عن اجتهادات 
صحفية وقد نشر ما يأتي :
راجي مصاب في الحوض (كضبا كاضب)
تمزق بالعضلة الخلفية (كضبا كاضب )
يحتاج لعشرة ايام ليعود (كضبا كاضب)
.... يعاني راجي من تمزق جزئي في العضلة الرباعية (quadriceps)
كان من المفترض عرضه لاخصائي اصابات ملاعب وبالعدم اخصائي عظام 
ولم يتم ذلك واجتهد راجي ليقوم بعرض نفسه لاطباء مصريين وتم قطع فترة علاجه 
باختياره للمنتخب وراجي نفسه كان قد استخف بالعلاج باعتبار شفاء سفاري التلقائي من 
قبل وقد كان يعاني من نفس الاصابة قبل ثلاثة مواسم ...
اعتقد ان راجي الان قد نال فترة ليست كافية من الراحة ويجب الا يبدأ المشاركة
بالتمارين مع زملائه  الا بعد ان تكون عضلته قد عادت بحجم العضلة الاخري 
اذ انه من المحتم الان ان العضلة المصابة  تبدو اصفر حجما من العضلة بالرجل
الاخرى وهذا هو المعيار الحقيقي الوحيد لبدء تمارين التأهيل البدنية ....
والا فهو يجازف  بتضييع هذا الموسم وليبشر بمشاركات متقطعة ..واصابات ثانوية اخري 
نتيجة عدم تقبل العضلة المصابة للجهد الشديد كما في السابق ...
ارجو ان اكون قد افدت وقد حاولت ان يكون الرد مبسطا وخاليا من  المصطلحات
الطبية  ومختصرا ...
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*طيب يا دكتور
المهـــــــــــــــازل دي نتصرف معاها كيف؟؟؟
الاهمــــــــــــــــال .. والسبهللية
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*انقلو كلام الدكتور ده لادارة الكرة وسريع جدا !!
مشكورين للاهتمام والمتابعة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مازال راجي في فترة النقاهة
وهو يوالي العلاج التاهيلي



شكرا يا هميم بس في صحف اليوم علمنا انه كان في تمرين الامس 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رشيدي
					

والله نتمنى ان يكون قد تعافى من الاصابه



نتمنى ذلك يا حبيب فراجي هو مستقبل المريخ 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

القريب الى القلب طارق حامد
لعلك لاحظت انني قد نوهت الى ان راجي مصاب بتمزق الياف العضلة الرباعية 
منذ اخر مباراة في الموسم السابق ...وانه يجب انقاذه من براثن (ماذدا) ومنذ اختياره
للمنتخب ,وانني اعلم ان راجي سافر للقاهرة ومنها الى ماليزيا ثم عاد مرة اخرى للقاهرة 
وانضم لمعسكر المنتخب ....
لو توقف راجي عن التمارين ابان فترة الراحة السلبية واكتفى بتناول مضادات الالتهابات
غير السيترويدية واضاف اليها جلسات اشعة حمراء وموجات قصيرة لكان في كامل عافيته الان
ولربما كنا قد شاهدناه في الديربي الاخير ....
ما تم نشره في الصحف عن اصابة راجي نقلا عن طبيب المقاولين عبارة عن اجتهادات 
صحفية وقد نشر ما يأتي :
راجي مصاب في الحوض (كضبا كاضب)
تمزق بالعضلة الخلفية (كضبا كاضب )
يحتاج لعشرة ايام ليعود (كضبا كاضب)
.... يعاني راجي من تمزق جزئي في العضلة الرباعية (quadriceps)
كان من المفترض عرضه لاخصائي اصابات ملاعب وبالعدم اخصائي عظام 
ولم يتم ذلك واجتهد راجي ليقوم بعرض نفسه لاطباء مصريين وتم قطع فترة علاجه 
باختياره للمنتخب وراجي نفسه كان قد استخف بالعلاج باعتبار شفاء سفاري التلقائي من 
قبل وقد كان يعاني من نفس الاصابة قبل ثلاثة مواسم ...
اعتقد ان راجي الان قد نال فترة ليست كافية من الراحة ويجب الا يبدأ المشاركة
بالتمارين مع زملائه  الا بعد ان تكون عضلته قد عادت بحجم العضلة الاخري 
اذ انه من المحتم الان ان العضلة المصابة  تبدو اصفر حجما من العضلة بالرجل
الاخرى وهذا هو المعيار الحقيقي الوحيد لبدء تمارين التأهيل البدنية ....
والا فهو يجازف  بتضييع هذا الموسم وليبشر بمشاركات متقطعة ..واصابات ثانوية اخري 
نتيجة عدم تقبل العضلة المصابة للجهد الشديد كما في السابق ...
ارجو ان اكون قد افدت وقد حاولت ان يكون الرد مبسطا وخاليا من  المصطلحات
الطبية  ومختصرا ...



تسلم كثير يا حبيب 
ما دعاني لسؤالك هو البوست السابق وكلامك عن اصابة راجي 
المحير يا دكتور هل الطاقم الطبي للمريخ لا يعلم هذه المعلومات !!!
اذا كان يعلموا فهي مصيبة واذا لم كانوا لا يعلمون فالمصيبة اكبر 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*[QUOTE=Ehab M. Ali;251221]طيب يا دكتور
المهـــــــــــــــازل دي نتصرف معاها كيف؟؟؟
الاهمــــــــــــــــال .. والسبهللية[/QUOTE]

بالمؤسيسية يا حبيب و الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

انقلو كلام الدكتور ده لادارة الكرة وسريع جدا !!
مشكورين للاهتمام والمتابعة




المصيبة لو هم ما عارفين !!!
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا جماعة الخير بوست غاية في الاهمية وزي ما قال ليكم اخونا الابيض ضميرك لازم الكلام ده يصل لمجلس الادارة 
مشكور اخونا الدكتور reddish والشكر لك يا صديقي طارق
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كلام الدكتور وااااااااااااضح
ولابد من الالتزام بها
                        	*

----------

